# How long will fresh eggs keep before spoiling?



## nancygene (Aug 14, 2012)

Our hens have recently started laying. We started out with 1-2 eggs a day and today there were 5 in there. I now have 1 -1/2 dozen eggs and I am wondering how long we can keep them in the frig and still be good to eat?


----------



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

The temp in my fridge is set to 37 degrees. I have keep eggs up to 3 weeks. I have read where you can scramble to eggs and put in a air tight zip lock bag and freeze them. I will be trying this soon. Also if your house is under 80 degrees they can be keep in an open container sitting on the counter for 10 days or so. When an egg is layed it is coated with a film that keeps air out for around 20 days or so. Just an FYI. Do a Google or You Tube for more info.


----------



## berniceannab (Aug 15, 2012)

if you wash them well and then coat them with mineral and keep them below 40 degrees, you can safely keep them for up to 5 months.


----------

